# Anyone here play Magic: The Gathering?



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

My husband and I do  Anyway, if you play, and maybe if you don't, I thought you might enjoy these fake cards I've been making for fun!


















































































I'm nowhere near done... I eventually want to have highlighted most of the main characters from the books/movies. 

Right now, my husband is working on a set based on the video game Mass Effect.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Also thought you might like this!!

http://derp.memebase.com/2010/10/15/hurr-durr-derp-face-the-nhurrd-fish/


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I love Magic! Those were some funny cards.


----------

